

Ask HN: Anyone participating in the Heritage Healthcare Prize? - rglullis

The Heritage Provider Network is running what looks like a "Netflix Prize for Healthcare". More details can be found  at http://www.heritagehealthprize.com/c/hhp, but the gist of the idea is simple: to develop a prediction algorithm to identify patients that will be admitted into a hospital, based on data from their medical records.<p>Prizes are totaling USD 3 million.<p>I have worked in the past in an open source tool that deals with EMR (http://esphealth.org) and we had done some Syndrome Surveillance work to statistically determine the rate of infection of flu-like diseases.<p>I was a little far from the actual scientific models, but this is something that I'd like to get into.<p>Anyone else interested in the challenge?
======
DrJ
I am, mostly because this is a great dataset to play around with for free.

